# Pigeon toed cleat positioning, Good or Bad?



## Jamal-B (Apr 19, 2011)

Ive been riding for about 3k miles now. My feet have been positioned straight since I started, though I often feel like my heels are wanting to be positioned outward.
Is this a bad habit? what advantages or disadvantages are there to being pigeon toed while peddling? Thanks


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Depends on whether an individual is genetically predisposed to such a position, or if the position in question is indeed "Pigeon-toed" relative to the shoe mounting, or if this is a bunch of false perception of the rider. What you may assume straight may perhaps be an outward mounting position in actuality, or you may be fooling yourself in believing you have a tendency in being pigeon-toed.

tl;dr: Best bet is trial and error. I'd bring the 4mm hex wrench on a ride, and go by decent increments of change.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If your knees wander around when you pedal or you're feeling some pain, you need to address it.

Everybody's body is a little different. But be careful - overtraining injuries can be sneaky, and they're a real bummer if they happen.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

My feet / knees do the opposite.

If you stand with your feet pointed straight ahead and crouch down keeping your heels flat, do your knees come together or spread apart?

David


----------



## Jamal-B (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok, thanks. One of the reasons I ask is that I've seen several people ride like that.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jamal-B said:


> Ive been riding for about 3k miles now. My feet have been positioned straight since I started, though I often feel like my heels are wanting to be positioned outward.
> Is this a bad habit? what advantages or disadvantages are there to being pigeon toed while peddling? Thanks


If you're cleats are set up in a way that allows you to use your natural pedal stroke_ and _you're experiencing no knee discomfort, there's nothing to fix. Once you start fiddling with fit you're apt to cause a problem - especially with incorrect cleat placement, so beware.


----------

